# What's the deal with Miletich Fighting Systems?



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Is the System broken?

I mean, a few years ago, MFS was home to a bunch of champions -- Sylvia, Pulver, Hughes, Lawler and had ties to Franklin, along with a bunch of contenders and lots of solid mid-level guys.

Now I visit the website, and I see this fighter list.

- Ben Rothwell
- Tim Sylvia
- Brad Imes
- Sherman Pendergarst
- Mike Ciesnolevicz
- L.C. Davis
- Noah Inhofer
- Ramiro Hernandez Jr.
- Jesse Lennox
- Rory Markham
- Ryan McGivern
- Zach Micklewright

http://www.mfselite.com/fighters.html

That's right. Noah Inhofer.

Not really an all-star cast these days. What happened to the mighty MFS? Did Miletich fail to change with the times? 

Is it one of those cyclical things, where just decline as their top fighters head out on their own, a la Chute Box?

What's the deal?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

There two best fighters left in Hughes and lawlor. According to your list Spencer Fisher isnt there anymore either. I started to notice a big change in this camp awhile ago, Pat Miletich doesnt even seem to corner his top guys anymore, Greg Jackson seems to corner everyone of his fighters that are on tv or are having a big fight. That is the kind of coach you want, no someone who is so caught up in his own endeavors that he forgets to back his fighters. I could be wrong, but who knows.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Kinda sad. They had one of the very best camps in the world for a while there.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

You could say the same about Hammer House or RVT. Evolution innit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its just the continued evolution of the , The lions den was also once an elite training camp as well. The fact is Miletich was once considered one of the best fighters in the world, he transitioned to becoming a trainer and his fighters excelled problem is Miletich fighters were never excellent at anything, outside of Matt Hughes wrestling they were all competent in the diffrent aspects but none excelled, the sport has changed and you the bar for what is acceptable as a skill level in each aspect has changed.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess they failed to attract new, wilte fighters who brought new things to the table, which is something Jackson has excelled at. 

His fighters are continually challenged because they always have new training partners with new skill sets.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

poor poor miletich boys. They once were badass.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The MFS boys were no match for the lions den guys! lol


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe because there camp is in Davenport, Iowa. The only people in Iowa are hicks stuck there from birth and witness relocation members.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^yeah, but according to the Mil team, that's what makes their training so complete- there's just nothing else to do but train or go help out a farmer.

Also, is Cory Hill no longer training with them then? I saw that he is fighting in some small promotion soon.


----------



## FEO_DOOR (Nov 7, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> There two best fighters left in Hughes and lawlor. According to your list Spencer Fisher isnt there anymore either. I started to notice a big change in this camp awhile ago, Pat Miletich doesnt even seem to corner his top guys anymore, Greg Jackson seems to corner everyone of his fighters that are on tv or are having a big fight. That is the kind of coach you want, no someone who is so caught up in his own endeavors that he forgets to back his fighters. I could be wrong, but who knows.


Hughes and Lawlor left MFC a while ago and started the "HIT Squad" in IL. 

Times change, fighters get older, fighters leave for other camps, (i.e. Chute Boxe).


----------

